# Electronics Engineer anyone??



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi,

I am looking for Electronics Engineers who are thinking of migrating just like me. Please post your experiences so far if you are applying under the new rules. Would love to share. Thanks


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

Interesting Thread. I'm an Electronics Engineer. I have EOI for SC 189 with 60 points. Im not seeing much of hope there. I had applied for WA state sponsorship but unfortunately I dont qualify since I live in NSW. 

How is every thing with you? Dosen't it seem like not many electronics engineers around?


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> Interesting Thread. I'm an Electronics Engineer. I have EOI for SC 189 with 60 points. Im not seeing much of hope there. I had applied for WA state sponsorship but unfortunately I dont qualify since I live in NSW.
> 
> How is every thing with you? Dosen't it seem like not many electronics engineers around?


Hi,

Thanks for your reply. Yes I have been trying to find out especially people on my occupation but have not seen many. Hopefully someone will pop up soon here, you never know. Wish you luck. You might have a chance with 60 points. I hope you had filled in the EOI very early as it might help you to get invite incase of same points ranking for 60. As you might know, I applied for WA SS and still no result. I am bracing myself for end of August before i can hear sth from them.  Stay in touch and keep posting your whereabouts in this skillselect arena!!! Good luck!!


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Yes I have been trying to find out especially people on my occupation but have not seen many. Hopefully someone will pop up soon here, you never know. Wish you luck. You might have a chance with 60 points. I hope you had filled in the EOI very early as it might help you to get invite incase of same points ranking for 60. As you might know, I applied for WA SS and still no result. I am bracing myself for end of August before i can hear sth from them.  Stay in touch and keep posting your whereabouts in this skillselect arena!!! Good luck!!


Have you only applied for 190 ? How many points ? I applied on the 1st of July. However, the number are really limited and I don't have any experience. Therefore, I'm not hoping much.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> Have you only applied for 190 ? How many points ? I applied on the 1st of July. However, the number are really limited and I don't have any experience. Therefore, I'm not hoping much.


yes I have only applied for 190 and points is 55 plus 5 from SS hopefully. I am also worried what will happen as it is unsure what will happen next ? :confused2:


----------



## damian8 (Aug 29, 2011)

hey guys ,

I am 28 single holding a Bachelor degree in Communication and Electronics Engineering with one and a half years experience in the medical waste treatment sector (Electronics Engineer) 
which visa is suitable for me ?

Thanks


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

damian8 said:


> hey guys ,
> 
> I am 28 single holding a Bachelor degree in Communication and Electronics Engineering with one and a half years experience in the medical waste treatment sector (Electronics Engineer)
> which visa is suitable for me ?
> ...


Hi, 
First of all you need to calculate how much points you can fetch from the point-system defined by DIAC. There are a number of visa options available and you need to see which is suitable for you. For a start, see this pdf for points based GSM
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf

Steps:
A. Take the IELTS exam
B.Send Assessment application to Engineers Australia for nominating an occupation
C. Fill in EOI (through skill select Skillselect)
D. If you require State sponsorship, apply accordingly to the states according to their criteria 
E. You will receive invite finally if you are selected. 

This is a general process. You will get more information if you visit and study about the general migration process. Good luck. You can search this forum for more information. Good luck!!


----------



## donkphilip (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi all

i am also applied for SASS as electronics. Online application 5th july with 60 points. Documents received 13th july. Waiting.......


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

donkphilip said:


> Hi all
> 
> i am also applied for SASS as electronics. Online application 5th july with 60 points. Documents received 13th july. Waiting.......


good luck mate!


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

any news guys on ur applications....?


----------



## Alex Young (Aug 12, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> Interesting Thread. I'm an Electronics Engineer. I have EOI for SC 189 with 60 points. Im not seeing much of hope there. I had applied for WA state sponsorship but unfortunately I dont qualify since I live in NSW.
> 
> How is every thing with you? Dosen't it seem like not many electronics engineers around?


Hi here，
Can you tell more about why you are not qualified for WA state sponsorship? I'm in Victoria, so I don't need to try WA SS, right?

I am also an Electronics Engineer, EOI 60 points for SC 189, I can't see any hope there.


----------



## Alex Young (Aug 12, 2012)

Kangaroo20 said:


> Interesting Thread. I'm an Electronics Engineer. I have EOI for SC 189 with 60 points. Im not seeing much of hope there. I had applied for WA state sponsorship but unfortunately I dont qualify since I live in NSW.
> 
> How is every thing with you? Dosen't it seem like not many electronics engineers around?


(live outside WA)I think it would be a problem, I won't waste $200 for it, however, I have a question, if the applicants are from overseas, they could approve it. There's no reason why they refuse your application for you live in Australia but not in WA.


----------



## Alex Young (Aug 12, 2012)

Why not try SA SS?


----------



## freelancer_babe (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm also thinking of moving to Australia as an Electronics Engineer. Well, literally still in the thinking stage but I think I'm want to seriously pursue this time.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

freelancer_babe said:


> I'm also thinking of moving to Australia as an Electronics Engineer. Well, literally still in the thinking stage but I think I'm want to seriously pursue this time.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.


Good luck to you as well. Good to see fellow Engineers on the process to move!!! :clap2:


----------



## freelancer_babe (Aug 11, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Good luck to you as well. Good to see fellow Engineers on the process to move!!! :clap2:


Thank you!


----------



## dkp (Aug 25, 2012)

guys
SA SS approval came yesterday.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

dkp said:


> guys
> SA SS approval came yesterday.


Congrats dkp,

All the best. Keep us posted!!!:clap2:


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Any news from you guys ? Really looking forward to seein some developments!!! Keep posting


----------



## damian8 (Aug 29, 2011)

while browsing the skillselect reports i found out that Electronics Engineers having only 480 occupation ceiling for the year 2012-2013.

SkillSelect

can anyone tell me whats going to happen if they reach the maximum limit? are we (Electronics Engineers) will be removed from the SOL ?


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

damian8 said:


> while browsing the skillselect reports i found out that Electronics Engineers having only 480 occupation ceiling for the year 2012-2013.
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> can anyone tell me whats going to happen if they reach the maximum limit? are we (Electronics Engineers) will be removed from the SOL ?


Hi,

Yes if the limit is reached, we cannot apply with our occupation until next migration program year 2013/2014. Hopefully, we will be able to get invite before the limit is reached. Gud luck!


----------



## RPGcraze (Apr 2, 2012)

damian8 said:


> while browsing the skillselect reports i found out that Electronics Engineers having only 480 occupation ceiling for the year 2012-2013.
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> can anyone tell me whats going to happen if they reach the maximum limit? are we (Electronics Engineers) will be removed from the SOL ?


When the maximum limit is reached for a particular occupation, no more invitations will be sent out during that year for that occupation regardless of your EOI points. Once the year finishes, new occupational limils will be set out by the government for the next year.


----------



## asimclever (Aug 9, 2012)

:clap2ears,

I am also Electronics Engineer just recieved my wa ss approval for 190 visa. Thank god with 60 points i never imagine that I will be able to apply.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

asimclever said:


> :clap2ears,
> 
> I am also Electronics Engineer just recieved my wa ss approval for 190 visa. Thank god with 60 points i never imagine that I will be able to apply.


Hi,

Congrats. I am also waiting for WA SS. Hopefully I get some news this week.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

I too got the WA SS approval today. Looks like they are processing Electronics Engineer Occupation. Gud luck to those who have applied.


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

akmirror said:


> I too got the WA SS approval today. Looks like they are processing Electronics Engineer Occupation. Gud luck to those who have applied.


Hi akmirror..I have been assessed as an Electronic Engineers.. Going to apply for my sponsorship this week..any idea when can I get WA SS approval?


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

anushka.dey said:


> Hi akmirror..I have been assessed as an Electronic Engineers.. Going to apply for my sponsorship this week..any idea when can I get WA SS approval?


Hi,

Earlier WA used to process applications in very fast time but it has gone up. If you apply soon, you might get a chance as they were processing on basis of occupation. Electronics Engineers' applications are being looked into i think. So apply soon! gud luck


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Hi,
> 
> Earlier WA used to process applications in very fast time but it has gone up. If you apply soon, you might get a chance as they were processing on basis of occupation. Electronics Engineers' applications are being looked into i think. So apply soon! gud luck


Thanks for ur reply akmirror


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

This forum has become so silent. No more Electronics Engineers around??


----------



## karmur2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

Katy_aus,

I am a Electronic Engineer. Waiting for WA SS.


-----------------------------
EA +ve - 17/08/2012 / EOI Applied 190 - 21/08/2012 / Points - 65/ WA SS - 21/08/2012


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

karmur2012 said:


> Katy_aus,
> 
> I am a Electronic Engineer. Waiting for WA SS.
> 
> ...


Ohh..same here..I lodged my application for WA SS only today..any idea whats the current processing time? It's almost 3 weeks for you and you still haven't got it?


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

The current processing time for WA SS is 30 working days. 

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/SkilledMigrationWA.aspx

Best of luck fellow Engineers!!!


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

akmirror said:


> The current processing time for WA SS is 30 working days.
> 
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/SkilledMigrationWA.aspx
> 
> Best of luck fellow Engineers!!!


Thanks akmirror..The Wait starts yet again..!!


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Till now, only 26 out of 480 places allocated for Electronics Engineers for this year's migration program have been fulfilled.


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Till now, only 26 out of 480 places allocated for Electronics Engineers for this year's migration program have been fulfilled.


Ohh.. Sounds good..And how do u knw dat?


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Ohh.. Sounds good..And how do u knw dat?


It can be seen by going to SkillSelect and clicking the Reports Tab and then Occupational Ceiling Sub-heading.


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

akmirror said:


> It can be seen by going to SkillSelect and clicking the Reports Tab and then Occupational Ceiling Sub-heading.


Yaa..i see dat they have updated the august invitations..  good going for us Electronics Engineers..


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi 

I am electronic engr. with 65 points lodged my EOI on 29th september for 189 visa. Has anyone got an ivitation with 65 points for 189 as electronic engr for september inviatation?

thnaks


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi
> 
> I am electronic engr. with 65 points lodged my EOI on 29th september for 189 visa. Has anyone got an ivitation with 65 points for 189 as electronic engr for september inviatation?
> 
> thnaks


Hi msobhan,

I am unaware of any Electronics Engineer getting with 65 points but I am sure you will get the invite in next round i.e Oct 15. Brace yourself for an invite. Gud luck!!!


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Hi msobhan,
> 
> I am unaware of any Electronics Engineer getting with 65 points but I am sure you will get the invite in next round i.e Oct 15. Brace yourself for an invite. Gud luck!!!


Thanks akmirror, i am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## ashilycmathew (Aug 22, 2012)

*electronic engineer*

hi all,

i am also an electronics and communication engineer from bangalore,india writing in this forum for first time.i am prepairing my cdr for engineers australia and almost in final stages.i did ielts 2 times L-8.5,R-7,W & S -6 each,if assessment comes +ive planning to apply for WA SS.I wish everybody best of luck and keep in touch.:wave:


----------



## sumeshkrishna (Sep 10, 2012)

Ashily,

Have you finished preparing the CDR? I in the middle or preparing it and it takes lots of time and i hate this documentation part.y dnt you apply for 189???




ashilycmathew said:


> hi all,
> 
> i am also an electronics and communication engineer from bangalore,india writing in this forum for first time.i am prepairing my cdr for engineers australia and almost in final stages.i did ielts 2 times L-8.5,R-7,W & S -6 each,if assessment comes +ive planning to apply for WA SS.I wish everybody best of luck and keep in touch.:wave:


----------



## sumeshkrishna (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi,

How many points you have gotMy consultant says 65 points would be sufficient to go for 189.I m going to appear for IELTS next week.Hope I can score 7 in all sections.




akmirror said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for Electronics Engineers who are thinking of migrating just like me. Please post your experiences so far if you are applying under the new rules. Would love to share. Thanks


----------



## sumeshkrishna (Sep 10, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for Electronics Engineers who are thinking of migrating just like me. Please post your experiences so far if you are applying under the new rules. Would love to share. Thanks



Hi ,
I m being nominated as an electronics engineer with 65 points for Visa subclass 189.I heard that the occupation ceiling for electronics engineers are almost 460 and 26 have been approved so far.
How do u see the status of mine??
sumesh nair


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Guys...I am also an Electronics & Instrumentation Engineer from Pune and this is my first post in this forum. I have submitted my CDR today for assesment. My IELTS scores are R-8, L-7.5, W-6.5, S-7. I guess i have to give another try to get 7 in all bands. 

Currently I have 55 points and my consultant says that we can try for WA SS to get 60 points and apply for 189.

I wish everybody best of luck and keep in touch....


----------



## ashilycmathew (Aug 22, 2012)

@mr.sumesh,

given my cdr to consultant,till now its not send to EA.for applying 189 we need ielts 7 in each modules,i am planning to appear for 3rd time,if i get it i may go for 189,but as per my consultant opinion 190 visa get processed much faster


----------



## ashilycmathew (Aug 22, 2012)

65 points is enough for 189,if you can score 7 in all 4 modules of ielts you can go for 189



sumeshkrishna said:


> Hi,
> 
> How many points you have gotMy consultant says 65 points would be sufficient to go for 189.I m going to appear for IELTS next week.Hope I can score 7 in all sections.


----------



## sumeshkrishna (Sep 10, 2012)

praveenfire said:


> Hi Guys...I am also an Electronics & Instrumentation Engineer from Pune and this is my first post in this forum. I have submitted my CDR today for assesment. My IELTS scores are R-8, L-7.5, W-6.5, S-7. I guess i have to give another try to get 7 in all bands.
> 
> Currently I have 55 points and my consultant says that we can try for WA SS to get 60 points and apply for 189.
> 
> I wish everybody best of luck and keep in touch....


Praveen,

How do you find the IELTS exam?I am going to appear for IELTS on 12th.

Sumesh Nair:confused2:


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Good luck guys!!


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

sumeshkrishna said:


> Praveen,
> 
> How do you find the IELTS exam?I am going to appear for IELTS on 12th.
> 
> Sumesh Nair:confused2:


Hi Sumesh,

My exam was pretty easy. Though i have done lot of practice on reading and listening, I didn't find the exam questions that difficult when compared the ones I have practiced. Many of the persons whom I have met after the exam also had the same opinion. 

I couldn't get band 7 in writing as my time management was not correct. I started with task 2 and spent around 45 - 50 min and had to finish the task 1 in 10 min. i guess i need to work more on that.

In my opinion, more effort and practice should be given for the writing part to get band 7.

All the Best...

Cheers!!!

Praveen


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Guys

Anyone got invited for 189 with 65 points as electronic engr? i am still waiting, ive submitted my EOI on 29th sept. 

Cheers!


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Guys

Just received my invitation to apply for 189 visa at 12:15 am Australian time. 

Cheers!


----------



## karmur2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just received my invitation to apply for 189 visa at 12:15 am Australian time.
> 
> Cheers!


Your Points? when did you submitted your EOI?


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

My point is 65 and i submitted my EOI on 29th september


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

sumeshkrishna said:


> Praveen,
> 
> How do you find the IELTS exam?I am going to appear for IELTS on 12th.
> 
> Sumesh Nair:confused2:


Hi Sumesh,

How did your test go??

Cheers 
Praveen


----------



## sumeshkrishna (Sep 10, 2012)

msobhan said:


> My point is 65 and i submitted my EOI on 29th september


COngrtaz brother..Keep us posted ....:clap2:


----------



## sumeshkrishna (Sep 10, 2012)

praveenfire said:


> Hi Sumesh,
> 
> How did your test go??
> 
> ...


Praveen,

The speaking test didnt go quite good as my throat was infected on the day.I had to pause so many times as it was paining like hell..also the examiner started asking questions about Indian dance forms and other stuff which i was not really familiar with...fingers crossed..
However ,other sections were pretty easy and hoping the best....

Stay in touch


----------



## sumeshkrishna (Sep 10, 2012)

akmirror said:


> Hi msobhan,
> 
> I am unaware of any Electronics Engineer getting with 65 points but I am sure you will get the invite in next round i.e Oct 15. Brace yourself for an invite. Gud luck!!!



The invitation happens every month??:confused2:


----------



## sumeshkrishna (Sep 10, 2012)

praveenfire said:


> Hi Guys...I am also an Electronics & Instrumentation Engineer from Pune and this is my first post in this forum. I have submitted my CDR today for assesment. My IELTS scores are R-8, L-7.5, W-6.5, S-7. I guess i have to give another try to get 7 in all bands.
> 
> Currently I have 55 points and my consultant says that we can try for WA SS to get 60 points and apply for 189.
> 
> I wish everybody best of luck and keep in touch....


When are you planning to give the next try ???
Please keep us updated...
All the best..

Sumesh


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

sumeshkrishna said:


> When are you planning to give the next try ???
> Please keep us updated...
> All the best..
> 
> Sumesh


I will be giving the test on 27 and 28th of this month. 
Hope to get 7 in all bands this time...

Will post the updates...

Cheers

Praveen


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

akmirror said:


> yes I have only applied for 190 and points is 55 plus 5 from SS hopefully. I am also worried what will happen as it is unsure what will happen next ? :confused2:


Hi,
For WA SS, do we require 7 in all sections of IELTS? For Writing I have only 6.5. 
So I am not sure if i can apply for SS.:confused2:


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

praveenfire said:


> Hi,
> For WA SS, do we require 7 in all sections of IELTS? For Writing I have only 6.5.
> So I am not sure if i can apply for SS.:confused2:


For WA, IELTS required is Each Band 6. So you are good to go. Gud luck!


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

akmirror said:


> For WA, IELTS required is Each Band 6. So you are good to go. Gud luck!


Thanks akmirror...


----------



## BrunoMex (Oct 24, 2012)

Dear fellow Electronic engineers,

I was positively assessed by EA as electronics engineer, however I did not have my skilled employment assessed, since my experience is less than 3 years. Therefore, I am not claiming any points for work experience.

I was wondering whether the DIAC CO asks for additional proof of employment for the employment we used for writing career episodes?

Anyone had such a case?

Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## sumeshkrishna (Sep 10, 2012)

ashilycmathew said:


> hi all,
> 
> i am also an electronics and communication engineer from bangalore,india writing in this forum for first time.i am prepairing my cdr for engineers australia and almost in final stages.i did ielts 2 times L-8.5,R-7,W & S -6 each,if assessment comes +ive planning to apply for WA SS.I wish everybody best of luck and keep in touch.:wave:



Hey,
..Done with the CDR preparation???M still struck with that..


----------



## flast771 (Oct 9, 2012)

BrunoMex said:


> Dear fellow Electronic engineers,
> 
> I was positively assessed by EA as electronics engineer, however I did not have my skilled employment assessed, since my experience is less than 3 years. Therefore, I am not claiming any points for work experience.
> 
> ...


Hi BrunoMex,

Congratulations on your positive assessment. I'm also having a similar case as you, I don't have three years work experience and am not planing to claim any points for that.

I haven't received my assessment outcome yet. I submitted it to EA on 27th July. If it's OK with you, could you kindly share the date you submitted your CDR and the assessment date please?

Thanks in advance & wish you all the very best


----------



## sumeshkrishna (Sep 10, 2012)

*Cdr*

Any electronics engineer here ,could share one CDR with me..?I find it very difficult to prepare the CDRs...Please remove the project/client's name or any other confidentials stuff and send the CDR to my [email protected] 
:ranger:


----------



## BrunoMex (Oct 24, 2012)

flast771 said:


> Hi BrunoMex,
> 
> Congratulations on your positive assessment. I'm also having a similar case as you, I don't have three years work experience and am not planing to claim any points for that.
> 
> ...


Hi flast771,

I submitted my CDR on the 18th June and my assessment was completed on the 3rd October.

I wish you get your positive assessment soon


----------



## flast771 (Oct 9, 2012)

BrunoMex said:


> Hi flast771,
> 
> I submitted my CDR on the 18th June and my assessment was completed on the 3rd October.
> 
> I wish you get your positive assessment soon


Thanks a lot for your kind information


----------



## ashilycmathew (Aug 22, 2012)

sorry sumesh for late reply,
somehow i managged o do it,god only knows how they will assess it and outcome of it.crossing fingers,really tensed about it


----------



## ashilycmathew (Aug 22, 2012)

*Cdr*

hello sumesh,

can you tell me what the difficulties you are facing in preparing CDR.I am not so experienced,but will try to help with my knowledge.Mail me @ [email protected].I am also from kerala,pathanamthitta presently working in bangalore.And my mob no:09742259627


----------



## ashilycmathew (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello BrunoMex,

So your Assessment took almost 4 months...long waiting period!!!


----------



## sumeshkrishna (Sep 10, 2012)

ashilycmathew said:


> sorry sumesh for late reply,
> somehow i managged o do it,god only knows how they will assess it and outcome of it.crossing fingers,really tensed about it




Have you reffered any sample CDR(electronics engineer)?If you have ,could you send the sample CDR to me .I find it quite difficult to prepare the CDR.:confused2:
Thanks


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

sumeshkrishna said:


> Have you reffered any sample CDR(electronics engineer)?If you have ,could you send the sample CDR to me .I find it quite difficult to prepare the CDR.:confused2:
> Thanks


Hi Sumesh,

Have you finished your CDR prep. I can send you a sample one but its mainly related to Instrumentation. Let me know if you need it. 

By the way, I am also from Kerala, Kollam and presently working in Pune.

Regards

Praveen


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi fellow Engineers,
just found this forum. First time post. I am an Electronics engineer specializing in telecommunication. EOI submitted 3rd Oct 2012. WA SS granted. Nice to find fellow Engineers persuing the same goal here.

Regards


----------



## BrunoMex (Oct 24, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> Hi fellow Engineers,
> just found this forum. First time post. I am an Electronics engineer specializing in telecommunication. EOI submitted 3rd Oct 2012. WA SS granted. Nice to find fellow Engineers persuing the same goal here.
> 
> Regards


Hi dodoyos,

could you let me know how long did it take for you to get the WA SS grant?
I applied for WA SS on 13.10. and still waiting for their response.

Thank you


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi Brunomex, it took about 3 weeks for them to get bak to me. You should get your reply next week I think.


----------



## BrunoMex (Oct 24, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> Hi Brunomex, it took about 3 weeks for them to get bak to me. You should get your reply next week I think.


Thank you dodoyos. I wish you good luck with your visa application.


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

Same to you Bruno. Good luck.


----------



## flast771 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi,

Congratulations on everyone who got positive assessments and successfully received invitations 
I'm still waiting on my CDR.

While waiting I had a look at the video guides that are posted on skillselect website. There I noted that we need to list the employment history. I was got a bit confused whether we have to list our total history or just the relevant employment when we do that.

If I'm not claiming any marks for work experience, will DIAC still ask for evidence for everything that we list here? I'm a bit confused as I do not have good documentary evidence for some of my old employment. Those are not relevant to my chosen occupation anyway.

I would be very much grateful if you could kindly advice your opinion on this.

Thanks in advance & wish you all the very best.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

If u r not claiming experience points, they wont ask for documents AFAIK. It is because they do not require minimum work experience in the new rules. Earlier it was 12 months at least in last 24 months but not anymore. Gud luck


----------



## Viks.mac (Dec 2, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> Hi fellow Engineers,
> just found this forum. First time post. I am an Electronics engineer specializing in telecommunication. EOI submitted 3rd Oct 2012. WA SS granted. Nice to find fellow Engineers persuing the same goal here.
> 
> Regards


Dear friend,

I am a telecom engineer & need to prepare documentation for Skill Assessment from Engineers Australia. Here i am confused about the formats and specific requirements. Would you like to guide me with the document sample formats. my mail ID is viks.mac at gmail.

Thanks 
Vikas


----------



## flast771 (Oct 9, 2012)

akmirror said:


> If u r not claiming experience points, they wont ask for documents AFAIK. It is because they do not require minimum work experience in the new rules. Earlier it was 12 months at least in last 24 months but not anymore. Gud luck


Hi akmirror,

Thanks for the information and wishes. I finally got an invite for 189 today. Should start working on PCC now I suppose.

Thanking you again and wish you all the best


----------



## Zegna (Nov 29, 2012)

I am accessed as an electronic engineer as well. I opted for SS as i have only 55 points and with the SS, i got 60 points. I chose WA as it is the fastest state to approve their sponsorship. Finally i submitted my invitation today. My timeline is as below. Wish all well in your application.


EA App / Appr : 21 Sept 2012 / 9 Oct 2012 | ielts 7.5 7.5 6.5 6.5 | WA SS applied - 30 Oct '12 Appr- 16 nov 12 | 190 Invited 17/11/2012 |190 applied 3 dec 2012 - ack ??? | CO ??? PCC ??? MED ???


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

Viks.mac said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> I am a telecom engineer & need to prepare documentation for Skill Assessment from Engineers Australia. Here i am confused about the formats and specific requirements. Would you like to guide me with the document sample formats. my mail ID is viks.mac at gmail.
> 
> ...


Hi Viks, I applied via the Washington Accord route. Only submitted my testamur, transcript, IELTS, letters from my current & previous employers specifically detailing my scope of work/responsibilities. Not sure about your pathway but you can download the information booklet in EA homepage. Hope this help.


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Zegna, 
first of all Congrats in getting a positive assessment and invitation. Hope you get the grant very soon.

Just a quick query. 
From your timelines, you have received EA assessment outcome in less than 3 weeks. A Lot of people in this forum has stated that it takes 12-15 weeks for getting the EA assessment outcome

How did u get it so fast.

Regards

Praveen


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

Zegna said:


> I am accessed as an electronic engineer as well. I opted for SS as i have only 55 points and with the SS, i got 60 points. I chose WA as it is the fastest state to approve their sponsorship. Finally i submitted my invitation today. My timeline is as below. Wish all well in your application.
> 
> EA App / Appr : 21 Sept 2012 / 9 Oct 2012 | ielts 7.5 7.5 6.5 6.5 | WA SS applied - 30 Oct '12 Appr- 16 nov 12 | 190 Invited 17/11/2012 |190 applied 3 dec 2012 - ack ??? | CO ??? PCC ??? MED ???


Hi Zegna,
I have almost similar timeline like yours. Applied WA SS too. Got the invitation 7/11/12 but my agent haven't lodge my Visa application yet! Sigh.... Should have done it myself.


----------



## Zegna (Nov 29, 2012)

praveenfire said:


> Hi Zegna,
> first of all Congrats in getting a positive assessment and invitation. Hope you get the grant very soon.
> 
> Just a quick query.
> ...



Hi Praveen,

its depend on what kind of degree u hv. mine is under washington accord, so it take 3-6 weeks cos its straight forward. Even the Sydney Accord should be straight forward too.

Hope i answered your query.

Thanks


----------



## Zegna (Nov 29, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> Hi Zegna,
> I have almost similar timeline like yours. Applied WA SS too. Got the invitation 7/11/12 but my agent haven't lodge my Visa application yet! Sigh.... Should have done it myself.


Hi,

yes, infact my agent promise to lodge last week but they were claming that the diac website is slow and down. they only manage to lodge today. 

My agent told me to wait for CO instead of doing Med 1st. U have any other opinion?


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

praveenfire said:


> Hi Zegna,
> first of all Congrats in getting a positive assessment and invitation. Hope you get the grant very soon.
> 
> Just a quick query.
> ...


Got my outcome in 3 weeks too. I believe that's the standard timeline if you provide them all the relevant docs. Or could it be due to different pathways? CDR takes longer time as compared to Aus qualification or Washington Accord? Not sure.


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

Zegna said:


> Hi,
> 
> yes, infact my agent promise to lodge last week but they were claming that the diac website is slow and down. they only manage to lodge today.
> 
> My agent told me to wait for CO instead of doing Med 1st. U have any other opinion?


I was told the same thing by my agent & friend who got their 175. Not sure but I read somewhere in this forum that some guy submitted his Med & PCC during his visa application! Maybe those who have gone through this could enlighten us? Imight be doing my PCC first as it is easier.


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks Zegna, its cleared.

I wasn't aware that there are more than one ways for EA assessment submission.

I have done it thro the CDR way. I guess that's the reason for taking 12-15 weeks for the result.

Thanks & Regards
Praveen


----------



## Zegna (Nov 29, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> I was told the same thing by my agent & friend who got their 175. Not sure but I read somewhere in this forum that some guy submitted his Med & PCC during his visa application! Maybe those who have gone through this could enlighten us? Imight be doing my PCC first as it is easier.


Hi dodoyos,

I have done my PCC. Hope u will get it done too asap as the dept might take 1-2mths to do it, whereas CO will be allocated in 5 weeks time once u lodge ur application. My agent submitted on my behalf dy.


----------



## Zegna (Nov 29, 2012)

praveenfire said:


> Thanks Zegna, its cleared.
> 
> I wasn't aware that there are more than one ways for EA assessment submission.
> 
> ...


Welcome Praveen


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

Zegna said:


> Hi,
> 
> yes, infact my agent promise to lodge last week but they were claming that the diac website is slow and down. they only manage to lodge today.
> 
> My agent told me to wait for CO instead of doing Med 1st. U have any other opinion?


Zegna, 
Mind sharing which agent you are with?


----------



## Zegna (Nov 29, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> Zegna,
> Mind sharing which agent you are with?


Auslife and u?


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

Zegna said:


> Auslife and u?


GALC aka austmigration.


----------



## dodoyos (Oct 19, 2012)

Zegna said:


> Hi dodoyos,
> 
> I have done my PCC. Hope u will get it done too asap as the dept might take 1-2mths to do it, whereas CO will be allocated in 5 weeks time once u lodge ur application. My agent submitted on my behalf dy.


Did you do your PCC at the Ministry of Foreign affair or online?


----------



## Zegna (Nov 29, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> Did you do your PCC at the Ministry of Foreign affair or online?


my agent did it on my behalf. I guess u need to apply online and send your docs to them in putrajaya . hope it helps.


----------



## Viks.mac (Dec 2, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> Hi Viks, I applied via the Washington Accord route. Only submitted my testamur, transcript, IELTS, letters from my current & previous employers specifically detailing my scope of work/responsibilities. Not sure about your pathway but you can download the information booklet in EA homepage. Hope this help.


Thanks 
i'll try to prepare as per the booklet.


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi , Its nice to see electronics engineers gathered here . I am also an electronics engineer waiting for my visa grant since 2010. Have a look at my timeline for reference. Good luck to everyone .


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

flast771 said:


> Hi akmirror,
> 
> Thanks for the information and wishes. I finally got an invite for 189 today. Should start working on PCC now I suppose.
> 
> Thanking you again and wish you all the best


Congrats. Best oof luck


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

dodoyos said:


> I was told the same thing by my agent & friend who got their 175. Not sure but I read somewhere in this forum that some guy submitted his Med & PCC during his visa application! Maybe those who have gone through this could enlighten us? Imight be doing my PCC first as it is easier.


Ok guys. This is what i wanna say regarding PCC or meds. U can do them before a CO Is assigned but it is valid for 1 year. I would recommend if ur from HR country wait till CO says to do. Otherwise its ok to do it hoping that the visa grant turnaround time is pretty much fast and done inside that 12 months. Gud luck


----------



## malakaamir (Dec 28, 2012)

Dear electronic engineers 

I have also bachelor in communication and electronic engineering / Egypt and 4 years experience as network/ security engineer . So does australia engineer recognize my work experience or does ACS recognise this bachelor as ICT EQUIVILANT ? Im realy very confused what authority will be the best for me


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

dear Expat Forum

i am really confused and need your help. i came to know that the CAps on Electronics engineers are in place and they shall only reset in july

So far i am in the process of assessing my skills 

i have an Ielts score of 7 above in each of the modules.

i completed by graduation in electronics and communication engineering, however, i have been working in BMS, Automation Field for the past Five years. I generally provide Automation solutions, Engineering, etc . I would love to file my papers under electrical engineering, but feel that since i graduated as an electronics and communciation engineer, i might get a negative result on my skills assessement , since my entire job experience is that of an electrical engineer 

whats your opinion guys ??

your advice would be great on this regard


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

yamahaneo said:


> dear Expat Forum
> 
> i am really confused and need your help. i came to know that the CAps on Electronics engineers are in place and they shall only reset in july
> 
> ...


Got my assessment done as automation and control professional


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

*Clarification*

Hi Yamahaneo,



> Got my assessment done as automation and control professional


I just want to clarify this,

I am in your situation, as I graduated as Bachelor of Electronic and Communication Engineering in Curtin University (WA). I have work experiences of 1 1/2 years in Control System Engineer (Mining project).

When you submit the skill assesment,
Since there is no Automation and control did you mean by :



> automation and control professional


it is "Plant and Production Engineer" ?

I am trying to get positive assessment as this engineer, since in 2011 they give me a positive assessment as Electronic.

Wish me luck :fingerscrossed:, just submit the skill assessment yesterday
Waiting for reply (around 4 weeks)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


233513 PRODUCTION OR PLANT ENGINEER

Plans, directs and coordinates the design, construction, modification, continued performance and maintenance of equipment and machines in industrial plants, and the management and planning of manufacturing activities. Registration or licensing may be required.
Skill Level: 1

Specialisation:

Automation and Control Engineer


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Hi Yamahaneo,
> 
> I just want to clarify this,
> 
> ...


Hello there

Yes they assessed me as automation and controls engineer. Along with listing the plant and production job code.

I believe your mining automation experience will be enough for assessment.

But u need to have 3 essays on 3 projects. 

So best of luck on that


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Anyone from Perth or in Western Australia working for Electronics company?


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

*Thank you for the hope*



yamahaneo said:


> Hello there
> 
> Yes they assessed me as automation and controls engineer. Along with listing the plant and production job code.
> 
> ...



You made my day Yamahaneo 

My visa agent just submit the skill assessment yesterday (28 July), lets see in 4 weeks time what is the result

Yes I did the 3 scenario essays, and signs by my lead engineers

I did the professional summary too

Basically this is what I did
- Fill up the Professional Engineer Summary Statement
- Already get both reference letters from my 2 jobs ( 1 1/2 year experience)
- Get my offer letters and payslips send to my agents
- My australia degree (Curtin University, Bach.Electronic&Communication)
- 3 Careers Episodes (The one u mentioned, + signature by the lead engineers)
- my resume updated
- put my photos too for my mine's site visit
- put all the related training certificate obtained through job training in that 1 1/2 years (certificate such as: 2-3 safety induction training certificate (mining), Schneider PLC course certificate)


This is my last hope for PR with visa 190

If not I gonna cry and go to visa 189 which have to score band 7 for ielts which I already fails 6x because of speaking and writing. (Book the test 17 August 2013 for another try)

Wish me best of luck with the +ve skill assessment in "PLant and Production Engineer"


Cheers
from WA


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

zeroman said:


> You made my day Yamahaneo
> 
> My visa agent just submit the skill assessment yesterday (28 July), lets see in 4 weeks time what is the result
> 
> ...


Dnt wry

If ur experience docs r valid

It will be positive


----------



## Black Eagle (Apr 12, 2013)

I am also an Electronics Engineer, but I am writing two of my career episodes based on my university projects and just one of 'em will be based on my professional experience as I only have 6 months of professional experience in a closely related field.

I would like to ask....
Do we have to provide proof of the certificates, seminars and/or any training we mention in our CPD (continuous professional development) section.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Shahwani said:


> I am also an Electronics Engineer, but I am writing two of my career episodes based on my university projects and just one of 'em will be based on my professional experience as I only have 6 months of professional experience in a closely related field.
> 
> I would like to ask....
> Do we have to provide proof of the certificates, seminars and/or any training we mention in our CPD (continuous professional development) section.


This is rough, you will waste your money and effort Shahwani, if you do it

go to FAQ and check EA carefully. You have to have minimum 12 months of work experiences, and it is suppose to be full-time employment (20 hours a week working). You have to provide a reference letter from the company too, to prove this.

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/FAQ/2217


> Please note that you must provide a certificate copy of an employer reference letter if you have relevant experience of 12 month or more, or if the work experience provides a basis for a Career Episode.


Yes, not necessary, it is to support your CDR. It is better to provide your seminar, or certificate related you obtained during the duration of your work.


----------



## Black Eagle (Apr 12, 2013)

Ok... so my understanding is that: one either has to have a work experience of 12 months or more  *OR* he/she can show employer reference letter in case one of the career episode is based on that experience, which means I can make use of the latter clause.


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

Dear all,

this is Krishna, originally from India, presently working in Oman. I have gone through several forums here and feel that you friends as a community are lending a helping hand to many here. Thanks for that. 

I am a BE- Electronics and Instrumentation Engineer having 6+ years experience as Instrumentation and Control (I&C) Engineer. Currently, am working under said designation for the last 3 years in Oman. 

I am applying for PR in Australia and would like you friends to help me with some queries. My IELTS is on Oct-18/2014 and am preparing for that. My queries are as follows..

1) Under which SOL I should be applying. I reckon its under Electronics Engineer. 
2) I am planning to apply from Chennai/India though i'll be working in Oman, so is it better to approach consultants/agents in lodging the application or can we do it ourselves using online services. Which is better and advised?

Please help me with this. I would be very thankful. 

Thanks in advance. 

Krishna


----------



## achillies_me2k (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi

I have my degree in telecom but i changed my job to controls and electronics. Which occupation should i apply under ?? My job has nothing to do with telecom now. 

PS: I am BMS Engineer 

BR


----------



## achillies_me2k (Dec 9, 2015)

I saw that Electronics Engineering is flagged. Would this be a problem in getting invitation. 

BR


----------



## TakinDecent (Apr 3, 2015)

achillies_me2k said:


> I saw that Electronics Engineering is flagged. Would this be a problem in getting invitation.
> 
> BR


Not for the current fiscal year as long as the ceiling haven't been reached. 

Flagged means that they are keeping an eye on these professions and may reduce or remove them in the future.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

So good to seee this thread after I created it way back in 2012? Time does fly...best of luck fellow Engineerss!!!! Wish you luck


----------



## anubhav_29 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hey there

Well i m a Project manager ( A renowned water Treatment company ). i m a Electronics and instrumentation engineer . However my field of work including managing water treatment plant as a manager in project management. I do not do any work related to electronics or instrumentation engg. . By looking at the SOL and CSOL list i failed to find my job title or matching roles and responsibilities . Most responsibilities matches with Construction Project manager but not all as i m not a civil guy and some responsibilities matches with Engineering manager ( but i m not at a higher position ) can you guys please suggest a positive outcome ... where a non construction project manager will fit in ...??? 

if needed i m ready to share my CV and experience in details. 
thanks in advance.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

anubhav_29 said:


> Hey there
> 
> Well i m a Project manager ( A renowned water Treatment company ). i m a Electronics and instrumentation engineer . However my field of work including managing water treatment plant as a manager in project management. I do not do any work related to electronics or instrumentation engg. . By looking at the SOL and CSOL list i failed to find my job title or matching roles and responsibilities . Most responsibilities matches with Construction Project manager but not all as i m not a civil guy and some responsibilities matches with Engineering manager ( but i m not at a higher position ) can you guys please suggest a positive outcome ... where a non construction project manager will fit in ...???
> 
> ...


So ur employed in AUstralia in ur field or still looking


----------



## anubhav_29 (Jan 7, 2015)

Nope I m employed in India only ... Looking for PR in Australia all my work and education is in India only


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rkrishnaraj (Jun 27, 2014)

anubhav_29 said:


> Nope I m employed in India only ... Looking for PR in Australia all my work and education is in India only
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Hi,

Please check my signature. I also have a similar profile (E&I Engineer with core experience) I got my PR as automation and control Engineer with plant and production engineer as specialization. 

Happy to help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turukmaktao (Jul 6, 2016)

Hey ! Hope you are doing good.. i know its been long that you have posted this but i am in a similar situation a yours..
electronics engineer
no work experience
55+5 points and i am thinking of applying for NSW state sponsorship

I wanted to know if you were granted a visa..
Let me know


----------

